# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  ¿Y los chicos del Benageber?

## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Ya estamos impacientes para ver las capturas (fotográficas, se entiende) de los chicos de la excursión del Benageber. 
Ya tardais....

----------


## Luján

> Hola a todos.
> Ya estamos impacientes para ver las capturas (fotográficas, se entiende) de los chicos de la excursión del Benageber. 
> Ya tardais....


Déjanos llegar a casa, descargar la fotos, retocar las que no se ven y subirlas al foro. :Frown:  :Wink: 

Yo estoy en la 2ª fase ahora mismo. :Big Grin:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Déjanos llegar a casa, descargar la fotos, retocar las que no se ven y subirlas al foro.
> 
> Yo estoy en la 2ª fase ahora mismo.


¡¡¡Queremos ver la foto que os habeis hecho zanpándoros la paella!!!!

----------


## juanlo

> ¡¡¡Queremos ver la foto que os habeis hecho zanpándoros la paella!!!!


Jajajaja. Ya estais tardando!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> ¡¡¡Queremos ver la foto que os habeis hecho zanpándoros la paella!!!!


La paciencia es una virtud  :Wink: 

Voy por la fase 4: Subir las fotos.

Paella no hubo  :Stick Out Tongue: , pero carne..... :Big Grin:  chuletas, lomo y entrecot, y eso eran segundos platos  :EEK!: .

----------

